# Greg Beale: The Temple and the Church's Mission



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 21, 2015)

Has anyone here read Greg Beale's book, _The Temple and the Church's Mission_? If so, what did you think of it?


----------



## ZackF (Dec 21, 2015)

Don't you read everything first?


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 21, 2015)

It's fantastic. Does a great job on the typology and symbolism of the tabernacle. Here is my review of it.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 22, 2015)

ReformedReidian said:


> It's fantastic. Does a great job on the typology and symbolism of the tabernacle. Here is my review of it.



Yes, I read your review on Goodreads before positing here. BTW, I answered your question about Thomas Boston, though I was late in seeing it initially.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 22, 2015)

KS_Presby said:


> Don't you read everything first?



I wish.


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 22, 2015)

I have read this book. It is fantastic. The portrayal of Adam and Eve as priest-kings in the garden, connecting the typology with the tabernacle, temple, and the eschatological new heavens and new earth is wonderful biblical theology.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 22, 2015)

greenbaggins said:


> I have read this book. It is fantastic. The portrayal of Adam and Eve as priest-kings in the garden, connecting the typology with the tabernacle, temple, and the eschatological new heavens and new earth is wonderful biblical theology.



Your friend Stafford Carson recommended it to me, which is a good enough endorsement as far as I am concerned.


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 22, 2015)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > I have read this book. It is fantastic. The portrayal of Adam and Eve as priest-kings in the garden, connecting the typology with the tabernacle, temple, and the eschatological new heavens and new earth is wonderful biblical theology.
> ...



Yes, I would read anything Stafford Carson recommended. What a godly man! 

On the Beale, one of the most fascinating insights I got out of the book is the analysis of the first sin. Adam and Eve were supposed to guard the garden from Satanic intruders. So, actually, the first sin is Adam and Eve letting Satan into the garden in the first place.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 22, 2015)

greenbaggins said:


> Yes, I would read anything Stafford Carson recommended. What a godly man!



He is doing a great job as principal of Union Theological College.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 22, 2015)

I initially got it for his study on the temple, and its defilement, in 2 Thessalonians 2, which is very good. I haven't gotten to the rest of the book, being so busy on other things. This has jarred me to get with it!


----------



## ZackF (Dec 27, 2015)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> KS_Presby said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you read everything first?
> ...



Yeah. I wasn't careful in reading your handle. I thought you were Jacob.


----------

